# Bacon Cure mis-calculation



## mlrtym44 (Mar 2, 2019)

I just realized about 4 days into my curing that when I did my TQ measurements I used tsp and not TBS.  What do I do here?  Let it cure for 10-12 days, add more TQ, or do I have to throw it out??  I had planned to cold smoke this batch.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2019)

Subtract the tsps. from what you should have added. Then take what should have been added and rub that on the bacon. I would start the clock over, but some may argue you will be fine staying on schedule. 

I have seen where some people add 1/3 of the total cure then wait 3~4 days, add another 1/3, then wait another 3~4 days before adding the final 1/3 and letting it go another 3~4 days.

You will be fine, as long as you get the correct amount of cure on it ASAP.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 2, 2019)

^^^^Yep! This guy got you covered^^^^
...JJ


----------



## mlrtym44 (Mar 2, 2019)

Ok, let me ask this one then.  I don't have enough TQ now to fix, but I do have pink 1 and kosher salt.  I know you are not supposed to mix though.  

I feel like i might be SOL...

Oh and I live in Japan so I can't just go buy more TQ.


----------



## mlrtym44 (Mar 2, 2019)

Can I just let it cure longer?  Or is there not enough nitrates in it to keep it from spoiling.  I could also hot smoke this batch so it gets cooked all the way through.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2019)

Need to know how much the slab of bacon weighs?
How much Tender quick did you add?


I'll defer to Chef jj or Dave for the calculations. But I bet they could figure it out for you.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2019)

mlrtym44 said:


> Can I just let it cure longer?  Or is there not enough nitrates in it to keep it from spoiling.  I could also hot smoke this batch so it gets cooked all the way through.


Need the above info in order to help you.


----------



## mlrtym44 (Mar 2, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Need to know how much the slab of bacon weighs?
> How much Tender quick did you add?
> 
> 
> I'll defer to Chef jj or Dave for the calculations. But I bet they could figure it out for you.



So I have the weight written on each bag.  most are either 3 lbs or 4 lbs.  So instead of doing either 3 or for TBS I did 3 or 4 tsp.  so the 3 lbs bags are 6 tsp short and the 4 lbs bag is 9 tsp short.  

I know for each pound I use 1/2 tsp of pink one and 1.5 tsp of kosher.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2019)

The cure you have...is it cure #1? As in 6.25% sodium nitrite and 93.75% salt?


----------



## mlrtym44 (Mar 2, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> The cure you have...is it cure #1? As in 6.25% sodium nitrite and 93.75% salt?


Yes Prague #1 powder
I use the one of amazon from Hoosier Hill farm.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2019)

The target for the cure is 156ppm (between 120 - 200 ppm is acceptable per the USDA)

The tender quick suggested amount should get you there, but you added 1/3 the correct amount. So, 156/3 = 52ppm.
That is roughly how much you added....too low to trust. You need to add 2/3 more, so 52 X 2 = 104 ppm.

The amount of cure #1 per pound to get 156 ppm is 1.134grams. Multiply that by 0.6667 and you get 0.756 grams of cure #1 per pound that is missing (you need to add).

for 3 pounds, add 2.27 grams
for 4 pounds add 3.024 grams

2.27 grams is equal to roughly an almost heaping 1/4 tsp.
I weighed it out and measured it for you.


For the 4 pound slabs, I would add 1/4 tsp. + 1/8 tsp....that will get you real close.

For the salt and sugar,you already added 1/3 the amount you need so add:

salt- 1.66% of the weight of the slab in grams
sugar- 1% of the weight of the slab in grams.


That ought to fix your mistake.
Chef jj or Dave can check my math for you, but it should be close...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2019)

Please reread above post, changes made to salt and sugar....


----------



## mlrtym44 (Mar 2, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> The target for the cure is 156ppm (between 120 - 200 ppm is acceptable per the USDA)
> 
> The tender quick suggested amount should get you there, but you added 1/3 the correct amount. So, 156/3 = 52ppm.
> That is roughly how much you added....too low to trust. You need to add 2/3 more, so 52 X 2 = 104 ppm.
> ...



Thank you so much!


----------



## mlrtym44 (Mar 2, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Please reread above post, changes made to salt and sugar....



So no need to add any kosher to it since it has the TQ


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2019)

Here is the picture of the 1/4 tsp. for the 3# slab....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2019)

mlrtym44 said:


> So no need to add any kosher to it since it has the TQ


No, you do need to add more kosher salt and sugar:

For the salt and sugar,you already added 1/3 the amount you need so add:

salt- 1.66% of the weight of the slab in grams
sugar- 1% of the weight of the slab in grams.


----------



## mlrtym44 (Mar 2, 2019)

Ok, I got it now.  TY


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2019)

No problem.... wait until someone can check my math and verify this for you.....pretty sure I'm giving you the correct amount though.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2019)

I recommend buying a gram scale that measures to 0.01 grams. It is more accurate to weigh your salt, cure and spices than to use volume measurements. You can pick one up that will weigh up to 500 grams for about $11 bucks on Amazon.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 2, 2019)

I don't know the % Nitrite in TQ but, as above, if you added 1/3 the amount of TQ, then add sufficient Cure #1 to cure 2/3 of the original weight. The TQ, essentially cures 1/3 the weight and the Cure #1 cures the remaining 2/3. Pretty simple fix. Good job Indaswamp! The above amounts will work. Since we are working with intact muscle, if we fall in the safe range, 80 to 200ppm your all good. 
Get a Scale. For consistent repeatability and guaranteed safe cure amounts, you want to be more precise than just falling in a safe range...JJ


----------

